

List of school shootings in the United States - visakanv
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_school_shootings_in_the_United_States

======
ctdonath
List should, per recurring points of discussion about such events, include
whether it occurred in a "gun free zone", how the assailant was stopped (of
note: other armed non-police), and whether the assailant was on psychoactive
medication.

~~~
visakanv
That's a good point. That would be interesting data to analyze.

